

Judge derails Virginia AG's latest attack on climate science - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/08/va-attorney-generals-pursuit-of-climate-scientist-quashed.ars

======
lzw
Please don't post political topics. Thisas nothing really to do with hacking
or startups. I'd like HN To not become the poltiics subreddit where your karma
is dictated by how closely you hew to the party line.

